# g-body interior swaps?



## layin_lo_wit_my_ho

I have a 81 monte n I want to try n find some leather seats for it but im not sure what other kind of cars will fit


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

Regal, Cutlass, Grand Prix, and El Camino are all direct fit. Others will fit too, just have to measure and possibly do a little modifying. Regal Limited's i know for a fact came with leather pillow top seats


----------



## soldierboy

any gbody have a solid bench bottom ?


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by soldierboy_@Jan 13 2009, 05:22 AM~12689354
> *any gbody have a solid bench bottom ?
> *


I got 2 bench bottoms, if you pay for S&H their yours, grey hound is pretty cheap


----------



## El Duez

> _Originally posted by soldierboy_@Jan 13 2009, 02:22 AM~12689354
> *any gbody have a solid bench bottom ?
> *


My cutlass came with one.


----------



## Guest

try 1995-2000 chylser concord seats
the fronts bolt right in with a little mod to the front bolt holes
the rear you will need to pull the leather off the sides and trim some of the foam off then just put the leather back on with some hogg rings and your done


----------



## jdc68chevy

> _Originally posted by layin_lo_wit_my_ho_@Jan 12 2009, 11:32 AM~12679640
> *I have a 81 monte n I want to try n find some leather seats for it but im not sure what other kind of cars will fit
> *


THERE WAS A PIC ON AN OLD POST WITH A CUTTY WITH 80S ELDO SEATS I THINK THE GUY SAID THEY BOLT RIGHT IN .


----------



## jdc68chevy

> _Originally posted by hosscutlass_@Jan 14 2009, 04:26 PM~12704579
> *try 1995-2000 chylser concord seats
> the fronts bolt right in with a little mod to the front bolt holes
> the rear you will need to pull the leather off the sides and trim some of the foam off then just put the leather back on with some hogg rings and your done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I LIKES ,I LIKES ,I NO THAT TOOK SOME MODIFYING ON THE HOLES ,IVE GOT 94 BROM SEATS IN MY 79 ,BOTH OF THEM CADDIES BUT THE BACK I HAD TO MOD BY CUTTING & TRIMMING.


----------



## SHOELACES

u can put sum caddy seats in there. but it has to be off a front wheel drive cars.


----------



## Peezy_420

> _Originally posted by jdc68chevy_@Jan 15 2009, 03:26 PM~12714645
> *I LIKES  ,I LIKES ,I NO THAT TOOK SOME MODIFYING ON THE HOLES ,IVE GOT 94 BROM SEATS IN MY 79 ,BOTH OF THEM CADDIES BUT THE BACK I HAD TO MOD BY CUTTING & TRIMMING.
> *


pics?


----------



## ROSunshine

2002 saturn
Not a Direct bolt in you'll have to make brakets like i did but they fit nice. 
some seem look either too big or too small so messure!


----------



## KAKALAK

Swapping my og cutty seats for 94 Cadillac Eldog seats, I have to make the mounts for the front seats and then relocate the retainers for the back seats.


----------

